# Inbetriebnahme Sinamics S110 - Parameter p0003 nicht sichtbar



## Stefan1312 (26 Dezember 2013)

Hallo!
Ich wollte heute einen Sinamics S110 (CU305, Power Modul 340) in Betrieb nehmen. 
Leider kann ich den Parameter p0003 bei mir nicht finden( also wenn ich mit dem BOP20 die Parameter durchschalte).
 Diesen benötige ich jedoch, um die Zugriffsstufen für das 
BOP 20 einstellen zu können!
wäre super, wenn mir jemand weiterhelfen könnte bzw wenn jemand weiß, wie man diesen Parameter sichtbar machen kann!
bin leider schon ein wenig am Verzweifeln  



Vielen Dank im Voraus!
mfG Stefan


----------



## atrius (26 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Der S110 besteht aus Servo und CU, entsprechend hat jeder seine Parameterliste. p0003 (BOP Zugriff) gibt es nur im CU, also muss auf dem BOP die CU und nicht der Servo angewählt sein. Grundsätzlich würde ich aber empfehlen solch einen Antrieb nicht mit dem BOB in Betrieb zu nehmen, dazu gäbe es den "Starter" um mit einem PC auf den Antrieb zuzugreifen.....

Gruss, Marc


----------



## Stefan1312 (26 Dezember 2013)

Hallo Marc! Vielen Dank für deine Antwort..  muss zugeben es ist leider mein erster Versuch solch einen Antrieb in Betrieb zu nehmen... ja der Grund warum ich auf die Parameter zugreifen wollte ist.. ich habe versucht eine Profibus - Kommunikation zwischen Sinamics S110 und einer Siemens 315-2DP aufzubauen... habe die Adresse am Sinamics über die Kippschalter eingestellt. Den Antrieb noch mal aus und eingeschaltet um diese Änderung zu übernehmen und komischer weise zeigt meine sps einen Busfehler an.. wollte dadurch in den Parametern direkt auf der CU nachsehen welche Adresse jz wirklich eingestellt ist aber dafür muss ich eben die Zugriffsstufe ändern.. kannst du mir vl sagen wo ich nun genau zw Servo und CU wechseln kann?(mit dem BOP20).
 ( Gibt es im Starter zusagen auch 2 unterschiedliche Expertenlisten?eben eine für den Servo selbst und eine für die CU? ) Den Starter habe ich auch bereits installiert. Jz weiß ich leider noch nicht wo ich sozusagen das Projekt aus dem Simatic Manager in den Starter laden kann? (Gsd Datei usw wurde alles bereits installiert! ) 
Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe!! 
MfG Stefan


----------



## atrius (27 Dezember 2013)

Guten Morgen,
Ich mache solche Sachen eigentlich nur im absoluten Notfall mit dem BOP, das Ding ist nicht für Erstinbetriebnahmen geeignet, eher für kleinere Anpassungen zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt. 
Oben Links im BOP ist der aktuelle "Drive" angegeben, wobei 1 für die CU und 2 für den Servo stehen dürfte. Da must du den Wert auch ändern können. 
Beide haben, wie richtig vermutet, auch entsprechende Expertenlisten (Starter). Da diese sehr umfangreich sind, empfiehlt sich auch eben der Starter....

Damit die Kommunikation steht und kein Busfehler auftritt, genügt aber die richtige Busadresse alleine nicht. Das Telegramm muss auch übereinstimmen, in der HW-Konfig der SPS wie in der Telegrammkonfiguration in der CU305.
Gruss, Marc


----------



## Stefan1312 (27 Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend,
Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort 
leider tritt der Busfehler noch immer auf. die Adresse für den Umrichter habe ich mit Hilfe der Kippschalter eingestellt. diese habe ich dann ebenfalls im Starter als
Online Zugang für die PC/PG Schnittstelle verwendet.
als Telegramm verwende ich im Starter: Antrieb: Standard Telegramm7, PZD 2/2 und für die CU: Standard Telegramm 390, PZD 2/2
im Simatic Manager habe ich für die Kommunikation das Telegramm: Standard Telegramm 1: PZD 2/2 verwendet.
die Kommunikation rein zur Steuerung funktioniert ( also über den Adapter ) aber wie gesagt, es wird mir immer ein Busfehler angezeigt, wodurch es mir eben nicht möglich ist, mich im Starter mit dem Antrieb online zu verbinden 
hast du vl noch einen Tipp wo ich den Fehler gemacht haben könnte?
mir ist leider die Einstellung im Starter unter: Extras: PG/PC Schnittstelle einstellen nicht ganz klar, also insofern weil ich ja den Antrieb an sich die Adresse bereits vergeben habe?! ( mit den Kippschaltern und unter Kommunikation: IBN Schnittstelle ) 
muss man hier noch etwas einstellen? ... oder benötigt man diese Einstellungen nur, wenn man den Antrieb für die Erstinbetriebnahme mit dem PC über einen MPI/Profibus Adapter verbindet? 

Vielen Dank im Voraus!

mfG Stefan


----------



## PN/DP (27 Dezember 2013)

Was steht im Diagnosepuffer der CPU 315-2DP bezüglich des Busfehlers?

Harald


----------



## atrius (28 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
Mit dem Starter musst Du dich aber verbinden können....mit dem PG PG/PC-Schnittstelle: Diagnose (DP) muss O.K. sein, erreichbare Teilnehmer sollte den S110 als Slave anzeigen, mit der eingestellten Adresse....und auch die CPU315.
(die Adresse, die hier eingestellt wird, ist ja die des PG und nicht des Antriebes)   
im Starter: Projekt -> erreichbare Teilnehmer die CU305 sollte als Teilnehmer erkannt werden, dort den Haken setzen, worauf die CU im Starter angelegt wird. Nun kann Online gegangen und das Projekt ins PG geladen werden.
Bis hier spielen die eingestellten Telegramme noch keine Rolle. Falls das Online-verbinden nicht geht, stimmt was mit den Buseinstellungen (Geschwindigkeit), Busabschlusswiderstand nicht oder ev. Adresskonflikt. 
Gruss, Marc


----------



## Stefan1312 (28 Dezember 2013)

Hallo!
das Problem ist, wenn ich den Umrichter über den Adapter mit dem PC verbinde und online suche, findet ich den Umrichter online!

Wenn ich jedoch den Umrichter über Profibus mit der S7-300er Steuerung verbinde und anschließend die Steuerung über den Adapter mit dem PC verbinde. bringe ich keine Kommunikation mehr zu Stande.

Wenn ich nun den Sinamics in der Hardwarekonfiguration im Simatic Manager eingebunden habe und nun die Erstinbetriebnahme über den IBN-Button im S.M. starte kann ich die CU unter Projekt: erreichbare Teilnehmer nicht mehr finden :/

Muss man vl wie bei einem Micromaster die Kommunikation über Profibus erst in den Parametern einstellen? 

mfG, Stefan


----------



## atrius (28 Dezember 2013)

Hallo,
ich weiss nicht recht wie du deine Verbindungen hast, offensichtlich stimmt da noch was nicht. 
Grundsätzlich sollte ja mal die Profibusverbindung CPU -> CU305 vorhanden sein. Nun die Verbindung PG -> CPU, ist die MPI oder DP? Routing MPI/DP geht schon, das muss aber richtig eingestellt sein....im NetPro...wie Schnittstellen, Zuordnung...
Jedenfalls muss die DP-Adressierung richtig sein, was am einfachsten geht, wenn die PG-Schnittstelle als DP konfiguriert ist und auf die entsprechende Schnittstelle der Verbindung CPU->CU305 gesteckt ist. Also auf der CPU315 oder der CU305. Nun kann mit der PG/PC-Schnittstelle (Diagnose) die Verbindung getestet werden, es sollten die CPU und die CU305 angezeigt werden.
Um aus dem S7-Projektmanager via "Inbetriebnahme" den Starter öffnen zu können, geht aber, soviel ich weiss, nur mit dem SW-Paket DriveES basic.
Wichtig ist halt auch, dass die projektierten Daten mit der angeschlossenen Komponente übereinstimmen!
Die Kommunikation erfolgt mit 2 Objekten, dem Servo_xxx und der CU_xxx, da müssen Telegrammlänge wie Adressen (Eingang und Ausgang) vom Antrieb und CPU übereinstimmen.
Im Antrieb (S110_CU305_DP, nicht nicht Servo oder CU) Kommunikation >> Telegrammkonfiguration die gleichen Einstellungen vornehmen wie in der HW-Konfig. Wenn abgeglichen, steht bei den Telegrammen ein blauer Haken...
so, nun hast wieder etwas Futter....   viel Vergnügen
gruss, Marc


----------



## Stefan1312 (19 März 2014)

Hallo! Leider habe ich es noch immer nicht geschafft den Kommunikationsfehler zu beseitigen.

Also meine Config: 

Sinamics S110: DP Adresse: 8
S7-CPU315: DP Adresse: 2
S7-CPU315: MPI Adresse 3
PG/PC Schnittstelle: über MPI: Adresse 5

Telegrammkonfiguration: Simatic Manager 2mal 2/2 PZD eingefügt
und im Starter: Standard Telegramm 7 2/2 PZD
für die Control Unit: Siemens Telegramm 390 PZD 2/2

Sobald ich nun im Simatic Manager auf Laden in die Baugruppe drücke: CPU3145-2DP / MPI Adresse: 3 

bekomme ich die Fehlermeldung: Es konnte keine Verbindung hergestellt werden, der Verbindungspartner meldet sich nicht.
Verbindung konnte nicht aufgebaut werden.

Leider weiß ich überhaupt nicht wo der Fehler liegen könnte, wenn ich im Starter nach erreichbaren Teilnehmern suche, findet er auch lediglich die 
Steuerung mit der Adresse 2!

die Frage ist: warum findet er hier den Antrieb nicht? bzw wo könnte der Fehler noch liegen? ich habe sämtliche Schnittstellen auf deren Funktion überprüft und ich weiß leider echt nicht mehr weiter.
die Adresse 8 am Antrieb habe ich über die Kippschalter eingestellt und anschließend den Antrieb spannungsfrei geschalten, also auch diese Adresse sollte übernommen worden sein? Kann ich diese vielleicht irgendwo auslesen?

Momentan weiß ich leider echt nimmer, was ich noch an der Konfig ändern könnte...
wäre über jegliche Hilfe mehr als dankbar!

PS: also das starten der Inbetriebnahme direkt aus dem Hardware Katalog im Simatic Manager habe ich folgendermaßen gelöst:
S7 Projekt erstellt, mit kompletter Hardwarekonfig. 
Anschließend ein Starter Projekt erstellt, dieses abgespeichert und anschließend das Projekt, in den S7 Projekt Ordner reingezogen, wo auch das Simatic projekt gespeichert ist. Schon taucht beim erneuten starten des Projekts der  Inbetriebnahmebutton direkt im Simatic Manager auf. 
vl hilfts jemanden...

mit freundlichen Grüßen Stefan


----------



## Draco Malfoy (19 März 2014)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Guten Abend,
> Vielen Dank für die schnelle Antwort
> leider tritt der Busfehler noch immer auf. die Adresse für den Umrichter habe ich mit Hilfe der Kippschalter eingestellt. diese habe ich dann ebenfalls im Starter als


Meine Busfehler waren fast ausschließlich (oder sehr häufig) darauf zurückzuführen, daß der projektierte SW-Stand in der CU nicht dem in der HW-Config entsprochen hatte.
Der wird dort nämlich per Default auf 4.6 gesetzt (letzter verfügbarer) und wenn die CU nicht den 4.6er hat, können die nicht miteinander kommunizieren. Was noch schlimmer ist, daß bei jeder Änderung der Peripherieadressen (sofern diese nicht im integrierten Projekt "durchgehend gebunden" sind) der SW-Stand der in der CPU Config konfigurierten Baugruppe aus unerfindlichen Gründen wieder auf 4.6 springt, und dann nur noch geändert werden kann, wenn man die Parametrierung gänzlich löscht und das Gerät neu einfügt.

Fazit, und Grundsätzliches: Gerade angesichts dessen, daß Du das zum ersten Mal machst und in Anbetracht solcher "Kleinigkeiten" wie oben ist die Inbetriebnahme einer Achse mit Basic Operator Panel eine absolute Schnappsidee, und schlimmer kanns eigentlich schon gar nicht kommen. Meine Meinung ist - ohne Starter kommst Du da nicht weiter !! Die Software ist außerdem völlig kostenlos. Insofern - was hindert dich daran, dir das Leben leichter zu machen und dieses Prozedere auf dem normal dafür vorgehsehenen Wege zu machen.

Mein Tipp - lege Dir von vorne herein ein integriertes Projekt im Simatic Manager an, wo sowohl deine HMI als auch abgesetzte IOs als auch die Achsen alle durchgehend integriert eingebunden sind. Es erspart VIEL Kopfweh, verkürzt die Inbetriebnahmezeiten ERHEBLICH und sorgt für eine einwandfreie Dokumentation auch für die weitere Zukunft der Maschine. Vielleicht muss da auch mal ein Firmenkollege dran, der das Projekt nicht selber erstellt hat.


----------



## ChristophD (20 März 2014)

Bemerkenswert, vor allem weil es für den S110 gar keine FW V4.6 gibt. Da ist bei V4.4 Schluss


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Bemerkenswert, vor allem weil es für den S110 gar keine FW V4.6 gibt. Da ist bei V4.4 Schluss


Ich habe aber nicht davon gesprochen, daß es ne S110 war


----------



## ChristophD (20 März 2014)

Wenn er die Steuerung mit Adresse 2 findet dann steckt der Adapter auf der falschen Schnittstelle.
Laden will er ja über Adresse 3.
Also mal schauen ob du ein PG Zugeordnet hast und auf welcher Schnittstelle das projektiert ist.


----------



## Stefan1312 (20 März 2014)

ChristophD schrieb:


> Wenn er die Steuerung mit Adresse 2 findet dann steckt der Adapter auf der falschen Schnittstelle.
> Laden will er ja über Adresse 3.
> Also mal schauen ob du ein PG Zugeordnet hast und auf welcher Schnittstelle das projektiert ist.



Also der Softwarestand der CU 305 ist: 4.3.1 steht auf der MMC oben die ich mit der CU mitbekommen habe... kann man das noch irgendwo kontrollieren ob diese Softwarestand tatsächlich auf die CU geladen wurde?

Im Starter bei der Projektierung habe ich ebenfalls den Softwarestand 4.3.1 verwendet und im Simatic Manager das
GSD_File_V04_30_13_00 sollten denk ich mal kompatibel sein?

PS: also die Konfiguration wollte ich eh immer über den Starter vornehmen, der einzige Grund warum ich über das BOP auf den Antrieb zugreifen wollte war, dass man ja die eingestellte Profibus Adresse auch über einen Parameter auslesen kann. Hierbei wollte ich mir nur sicher gehen das die auf den Kippschaltern eingestellte Adresse auch wirklich übernommen wurde.

@ChristophD: was meinst du genau mit deinem letzten Beitrag?

Versteh nicht ganz, was du damit meinst, dass ich den Adapter auf den falschen Platz gesteckt habe?
das Profibus Kabel geht auf die Profibus Schnittstelle der CPU und den Adapter habe ich an der MPI Schnittstelle meiner CPU angeschlossen.

mfg


----------



## ChristophD (20 März 2014)

Du hast in Post #10 geschrieben das die CPU die MPI Adresse 3 hat und die DP Adresse 2 hat.
Wenn du jetzt erreichbare Teilnehmer aufrufst und die CPU mit Adresse 2 gefunden wird dann steckt dein PC auf der DP Schnittstelle und nicht auf der MPI.
Das laden der CPU geht nicht weil er versucht auf die Adresse 3 zu laden, das kann aber nicht funktionieren wenn er die Adresse 2 findet oder?


----------



## Draco Malfoy (20 März 2014)

Stefan1312 schrieb:


> Also der Softwarestand der CU 305 ist: 4.3.1 steht auf der MMC oben die ich mit der CU mitbekommen habe... kann man das noch irgendwo kontrollieren ob diese Softwarestand tatsächlich auf die CU geladen wurde?
> 
> Im Starter bei der Projektierung habe ich ebenfalls den Softwarestand 4.3.1 verwendet und im Simatic Manager das
> GSD_File_V04_30_13_00 sollten denk ich mal kompatibel sein?


Hast Du die Peripherieadressen noch nachträglich geändert gehabt ? Kannst Du aus dem Starter im Menu "Kommunikation" den Button "Adressen einrichten" (oder so ähnlich) anklicken oder ist er ausgegraut ?
Im Zweifel den DP-Slave in der Config löschen und mit den endgültigen Adressen und dem richtigen FW-Stand neu anlegen. P.S. ja, den Stand kannst Du i-wo nachgucken meine ich.

P.S. Habe deinen Beirag gerade nochmal durchgelesen - also jetzt konkrete Frage, hast Du im SIMATIC-Manager in der HW-CONFIG der S7-315 CPU, wenn Du dort den Antrieb (DP-SLave) anklickst und auf "Eigenschaften" gehst, auch den SW-Stand 4.3.1 oder steht da 4.4 ?? Per Defaul wird beim Anlegen des Antriebsobjektes der aktuellster in der GSD spezifizierte Softwarestand vergeben !! Das übersieht man schnell.


----------

